# "Sky Blue" Oberon Hummingbird cover?



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I know this has been an issue in the past - but I just received a "Sky-Blue" Hummingbird cover which is definitely teal blue (its a little greyer than the photo below). Anyone else bought one for K3? Are they all teal blue? I don't dislike it - I was just expecting "sky-blue".

Just posted a second photo-closer to the color


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Ooooo pretty!!!  I'm not a blue person but I really like that color.....much better than sky blue actually.  Nice! 

I have a Da Vinci moleskine cover in Sky Blue and I wish it had that much teal in it.  It's not sky blue either though, more in between.  I guess their batches of dye vary or something?


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Its just  so  strange how colors look so  different online versus in person.    I had bought a  VB Very Berry Sleeve to go with the sky blue (which I'm selling now)  and the teal  just doesn't match.  But I do like it..


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> I know this has been an issue in the past - but I just received a "Sky-Blue" Hummingbird cover which is definitely teal blue (its a little greyer than the photo below). Anyone else bought one for K3? Are they all teal blue? I don't dislike it - I was just expecting "sky-blue".
> 
> Just posted a second photo-closer to the color


I wouldn't call that Sky Blue. But it is pretty.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

I think different pieces of hide take the dye differently. Your cover is beautiful though!!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

It's so hard to tell from a picture.... but this does not look like my sky blue Dragonfly Pond K3 cover.  I do like this color also.... but it does look more teal blue than mine is.


----------



## makani (Nov 23, 2010)

I_ love _ your Sky Blue Hummingbird cover. Although I have to say it does look more teal than sky to me, too. But I really like this so much better than the sky blue we've seen in most pix. Definitely more dramatic!


----------



## karichelle (Dec 28, 2010)

I wish I could order it in specifically that color...it's beautiful.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I posted on the other thread that your cover looked more turquoise to me, but I think your description of "teal" is much more accurate.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes, the sky blue isn't really what I call sky blue, but not sure I would call it teal blue either.  Myabe i think people have called it denim blue?  My cover for the k2 is the same blue as yours, and not the bright blue shown on the website.  The colour changes do make selection a little hit and miss.  The purple also varies, again the purple I received was much darker than I was expecting and I was disappointed with that one, but I did like the blue I received.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I really like your Teal hummingbird cover... but it is nothing like the one on their website. Not only is the color different but the die cut is different. Look at the oak leaf just to the left of the top hummingbird... yours has no veins. Also look at the little leaves immediately surrounding the birds. Again, yours do not have the veins that are depicted in teh photo. Additionally all of the flowers are different. Look at the center of the flowers. 

Thay are both beautiful... but different.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Bonbonlover said:


> Not only is the color different but the die cut is different. Look at the oak leaf just to the left of the top hummingbird... yours has no veins. Also look at the little leaves immediately surrounding the birds. Again, yours do not have the veins that are depicted in teh photo. Additionally all of the flowers are different. Look at the center of the flowers.
> 
> Thay are both beautiful... but different.


My goodness - it really is different. Now I want to know what happened. I wonder if they gave me a return. I think I will send them an email.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I have the same cover, but mine is a more denim blue. The design is the exact same though, and slightly different than what is on the website. Let us know what they say when you write them! I am totally happy with my cover, but the differences are interesting.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

kari said:


> If you hope to see many Oberon products in blue in the future, do not complain to them about the color blue you receive.


I have mixed feelings about this. The covers are expensive and - while I am less upset about the color - I think they need to at least sell the same pattern they show online. And if they don't send you what they show online (and don't tell you that upfront) - they need a more lenient return policy. This doesn't help anyone - their customers or the company.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Even apart from hide and dye variations, photographs can misrepresent the colors of leather goods drastically.  Perhaps what Oberon needs to do is A/B their photos more carefully for color accuracy.  That could help to prevent misleading complaints and disappointing discontinuations.

That, or perhaps they need to photograph the most common color produced by the entire process rather than the one that represents the color they intended.

Still, they must have thought of these details already.  After all, I'm just an armchair critic who used to live with a couture leather designer and they're people who have been creating and producing complex designs in leather for decades.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

bordercollielady said:


> I have mixed feelings about this. The covers are expensive and - while I am less upset about the color - I think they need to at least sell the same pattern they show online. And if they don't send you what they show online (and don't tell you that upfront) - they need a more lenient return policy. This doesn't help anyone - their customers or the company.


I agree. If you brought this point up with them, maybe they would let you return it, if you so chose. I do find it rather astounding that they have no return policy. That said, I love the color on your cover, I think it's really lovely.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Please let us know what Oberon says about the differences.  If you really like the color that's great, but the lack of detailing would bug me.


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a sky blue Roof of Heaven for my K3 that I would call denim blue.  And, I recently acquired a sky blue Hollyhocks for my K2.  That one has  a decidedly purple undertone.  I'm not sure what I would call it, but it isn't the same as the other sky blue.

I think your teal-ish sky blue is beautiful.  But, from that picture, I don't think the hide pressed quite right and you are missing some detail.  Still, if it was mine, I would keep it for the beautiful color and the way that it really is a "one of a kind" with the odd leaves on it.

Being leather, and individually made, all Oberon covers are going to be a tiny little bit different.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I  don't dislike it  and  I  don't know  if I will send it back or not (if they make an  offer).  I  just want to know  what happened right now.  Mostly about the design.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

There's something wrong with the design??  I didn't notice that but if that's the case, then I would return it on that basis and get a correct one.  

ETA:  Okay, I re-read through the thread and see where someone pointed that out to you.  I do see it now.  They shouldn't have even shipped it out like that - it's not right.  I would return it and ask for a correct one.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

kari said:


> There's something wrong with the design?? I didn't notice that but if that's the case, then I would return it on that basis and get a correct one.


Yeah.. the leaves don't have any detailed veining in them. The pattern is less detailed. I wonder if this is an older pattern and they happened to have some older ones left over. But the more I look at it - I really do like the color. I suspect I will keep it after all.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> Yeah.. the leaves don't have any detailed veining in them. The pattern is less detailed. I wonder if this is an older pattern and they happened to have some older ones left over. But the more I look at it - I really do like the color. I suspect I will keep it after all.


LOL It's growing on you!  At least you will have a unique one -- one of a kind perhaps! It's really pretty - I like it quite a bit from the pic.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

kari said:


> LOL It's growing on you!


Hah! Now I just need to find a new Borsa Bag that has some teal in it.. The more I look at it - its more of a Peacock Blue..

Does anyone have this and is the color the same as online (I'm a little gunshy at this point):

http://www.borsabella.com/ereader-bags/original-e-reader-bag/details/565/14/original-e-reader-bag/e-reader-bags/mulan-ereader-bag


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a couple of things in Mulan and the color is acccurate.  It's about my favorite BB pattern.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

corkyb said:


> I have a couple of things in Mulan and the color is acccurate. It's about my favorite BB pattern.


Thanks! I think it will match my Teal Hummingbird perfectly!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> Thanks! I think it will match my Teal Hummingbird perfectly!


That will be a beautiful combination!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> Thanks! I think it will match my Teal Hummingbird perfectly!


LOL Is it bad that you made me laugh calling it your Teal Hummingbird?! I love that bag and I think the combo will be gorgeous!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I am glad that you have grown to love your Teal Hummingbird cover. It is very pretty...and I am sure very soft!!


This thread got me to wondering why Oberon has such a stringent return policy.  It is not as if these covers are truly custom designed. Each template design only offers 3 color choices.  If someone were to return a gold Tree of Life today I feel quite sure it will be re-sold tomorrow. When in the internet business I would think that companies should have to be very lenient with returns; after all we cannot see the true color or touch the item. Kinda cost of doing business I would think.  

Now I can see if someone orders a color that is not offered (as many order the Tree of Life in Wine) or if they order their cover sans wool... this would be considered custom and I would think not returnable...


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I  agree.  I think  they would sell more  covers.  My guess is that some people are reluctant to spend this much not knowing what they are buying.  

And Kari - yes - it has now magically metamorphed into  a  "Teal"  Hummingbird.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Bonbonlover said:


> I really like your Teal hummingbird cover... but it is nothing like the one on their website. Not only is the color different but the die cut is different. Look at the oak leaf just to the left of the top hummingbird... yours has no veins. Also look at the little leaves immediately surrounding the birds. Again, yours do not have the veins that are depicted in teh photo. Additionally all of the flowers are different. Look at the center of the flowers.
> 
> Thay are both beautiful... but different.


I do love the color too, although it's different from the website. But as Bonbonlover pointed out, there is a lot of detail missing. Most of the leaves and some of the flowers have details missing, and each of the birds are missing are even missing a leg. Even if you want to keep the cover, I would recommend sending them an email about their quality control issues.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

This is a "beautiful" blue Oberon!!! I'm not huge on lighter shades of blue, this is really stunning!!!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

MINImum said:


> I would recommend sending them an email about their quality control issues.


I have already emailed them.. I would still like to know how this happened. I will post their response.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

kari said:


> purple color which is quite lovely and I'm anxious to purchase something in it b/c I love purple. (as a side note, I never complained b/c I was one with the original purple and I loved it!! )
> 
> Long story short -- if you don't want BLUE products branded as a problem like PURPLE has been, keep the grumblings to a minimum.


Hmm, as in my earlier post, I did receive the unexpected purple and I really didn't like it AND it was completely different to what had been put on the website. I understand that leathers can take dye differently but this was a completely different colour. Are you saying that people shouldn't voice their concerns about the expensive product they bought and which was very different to what they had been led to believe they would receive, because others may not have this colour choice later? And this happened not just with purple, but also with the blue. Luckily I liked the denim blue I received, but it was by no means, sky blue as promoted. expecting people to say nothing about their disappointment is very unfair.

I think your warning is a good one, but it doesn't really assist good customer service.

And I think Oberon will say that each cover is individual and that individual variations will occur. period.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

kari said:


> Take the information as you wish and don't take it personally.


Interesting statement that.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Interesting statement that.


Okay, because you have obviously taken it personally and are trying to create such a scene about what was meant to be a simple heads-up for anyone who might be interested in hearing the information I was trying to share, I have deleted all of my posts on the subject and will not comment further about it.

And thank you. You have reminded me why I don't spend much time on message boards so I'll get back to living my life now.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

original comment deleted.  I feel that consumers have the right to comment on a product that isn't as described.  that's all.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

I think Oberon has been using a different batch of leather. It used to be heavily pebbled and detailed but I got a Paisley cover today that looks and feels very smooth just like the OP's:










And since it was mentioned, here is a pic that shows the old and new purple. I saw that post on their FB page and was disappointed. Purple is my favorite color!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Have you heard back from Oberon? I am frustrated with their service and quality control in my one order with them (from a couple of weeks ago). Though it was nothing major, it will certainly make me think twice about ordering from them again, and my mom has decided that she will probably not order from them after my experience. The color difference is a bit shocking, and definitely not adequately represented on their website (even accounting for different computer screens) but what would really bother me is the detail that is missing. That is not due to a different type of leather- that is a mistake in the production stage. It is as if the template is made of several pieces and whoever made it forgot to add the last piece thus leaving some of the leaves and flowers incomplete.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

A step may have been overlooked in the manufacturing process, but I would guess that the design has simply changed as the company learns what works and what could be done differently. Perhaps Oberon decided that they didn't want to have so much stamping as it made the cases a bit less soft. I know my sons Medici is much softer than my Tree of life -- both are brown but mine has much more detail and stamping of the leather. As for the color... things change from dye lot to dye lot and colors change from season to season. Perhaps they are trying to keep things fresh, change things up a bit. After all a new color may be enough to get someone to purchase a 2nd. 

I wouldn't think twice about purchasing another cover from this company. I think they do wonderful work and the covers are all beautiful.


----------



## MaryAnn (Jan 12, 2011)

I think your one of a kind case is beautiful!  If you wanted to return it and Oberon would not permit it, you could sell it in a heart beat on these boards or on eBay.  It's really gorgeous


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

MaryAnn said:


> you could sell it in a heart beat on these boards or on eBay.


Thanks. But - its grown on me and I have already bought a Borsa Bella Bag in the same shade. Still waiting for an email response but I suspect that won't be until the work week.


----------



## MaryAnn (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't think you'll regret keeping it and the Borsa Bella that you ordered will work with it beautifully.  Let the compliments begin ...!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Just got an email response from Oberon on my cover.. My email to them specifically mentionned the missing leaf veins- but their response only mentions the color. I wrote them back and they sent another response.. They have offered me a refund. I wasn't planning to return it - but need to think about it now .. I don't like the brevity of the last response.

Here is their first response:

Dear Rochelle, thanks for contacting us with your concerns. Each of the detail product pages on our site has a disclaimer discussing issues of color variation. (See disclaimer under the QTY box here: http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=1322 )We are currently working with a new load of the sky blue leather made for us by the tannery we use in the mid west and this color is less grey than the last couple of loads we've had, though the picture you posted on the Kindle boards is much greener in tone than the leather itself. It is also true that all monitors will represent colors differently and this is something we can't control. I would be happy to exchange your cover for you if you don't' like it but the sky blue leather we have is what we will be working with for the next few months. We'd also be happy to refund your purchase. We're a small company with only a couple of folks doing all the admin and we just don't have time to re photograph all our products and get them on the web every time we get a new load of leather, hence the disclaimer. Thanks for contacting us. If you'd like arrange for an exchange or refund please contact Amy at [email protected] and she'll work out the details. Kind regards, Becca

------------------------------------- 
Here is my email back:

Its not so much the color - but if you notice - the detail is not there - look at the veins in the leaf on the 
upper left.

How did that happen?

Attaching a photo.

Rochelle

--------------------------------------------------
Here is their response (yes - its only one line):

Looks like a few lines were left out in the tooling


----------



## MaryAnn (Jan 12, 2011)

The second response sounds rather dismissive.  It sounds like they're minimizing the problem and I'm not sure I like the tone ... or lack thereof.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

I am not sure what we can do at this point for you. We have offered a refund or an exchange. We have also pointed out that different monitors take on different hues. We even state that on the website. We of course can not control monitor settings. 

All of our covers are created  by  plates that are used to emboss the design. Things may differ based on size and that covers are not mass produced but made to order by hand  so there maybe a slightly different look from time to time.

Again I feel we are out of options because we have offered to make it right in our emails to you via refund or replacement. You stated you don't want either so please give us an idea on what you would like. 

We know you are unhappy but as far as fixing it we are not sure how to do that for you. We are more then willing to try.  Thanks


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I like  the color of the cover.    I'm not happy with the design missing the detail.  What I love about your covers is the detail.  I guess - since you sent such  a lengthy explanation about the color -  that you would have apologized for the manufacturing  issue (since I don't see how you can justify that)  and provided me with a longer response than 1 line.    I think I will  email Amy for  an  exchange.  Thanks.  Let's  close this  thread..


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

The response was probably short due to time constraints. We are a very small office with all hands on deck and since they had offered to exchange it I'm guessing thats where it ended. It didn't require length but it wasn't meant to offend. 

Amy will take great care of you and hopefully the exchange will be to your satisfaction. Please let us know.

Thanks!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I have the same cover with the same missing detail. Mine isn't the same teal color, it is the more gray blue. I love the cover, and really the only place I even notice the lack of detail is the leaves on the left, but it doesn't bother me at all. If I sit and stare and compare the website pics and the cover, I can see a few other minor variations, but nothing that takes away from the loveliness of my cover. I would have loved to have gotten the teal cover and would be overjoyed to have such a unique variation. 

I understand that there is some dissapointment about it not being exactly what was on the site. Personally, I just love the cover and don't care if it is a little different. Just my take.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Ok - I changed my mind.  I'm keeping it.  I do love the color!


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Well let us know if we can be of help. As someone said we do have variations due to the fact it is a hand process and it is done via plates so of course the covers are not copies of each other since it is a made to order product. I hope you continue to love it and if you need anything don't hesitate to contact us


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm glad you like the color and will end up keeping it. Hopefully Oberon will either clarify that your detailing was a mistake, or change the picture on their website to represent how they are currently imprinting that cover. It is frustrating for customers to buy items from a company that prides themselves on details, and then to receive a cover that is missing some important and noticeable details when compared to the original. It would have been nice for the company to acknowledge the error and either apologize or change the website picture to reflect the new imprint they are using so there is not any confusion with future customer orders. When I contacted the company about my concerns, they did not admit that the error had been on their side (poor shipping preparation and lack of tape on the box or padding in the box) which lead to the box very nearly popping open on the ends that were not taped. Any untaped box would pop open with normal wear and tear of shipping; this is why you add a piece of tape to make sure this doesn't happen. However, I was told that it was USPS fault and Oberon did not address my concern about it not being properly sealed before shipping. The shipping department did a poor job of preparing the box, but Oberon was not able to admit that; it was just USPS fault. If I had sent a box like that to a buyer on ebay, I would have received negative feedback, understandably. I would never send a box out without the ends being taped.

anyway, I'm really sorry for the rant. It just frustrates me when companies are sometimes reluctant to admit when they have made a mistake. In your case, bordercollie, it seems to me you just wanted a simple explanation of why the dyes may differ and how your detailing could be missing in so many places. Maybe you would have decided to return it, maybe not, but you just wanted more background first. And the short responses, and lack thereof of responses, gets frustrating. As it did in my case when I wanted a simple "oh, I guess that box wasn't properly prepared for shipping. We'll make sure it has tape on it and some rumpled newspapers next time we send it across the country to Snow Land." Just some reassurance that it will be better the next time I (maybe) decide to order again. Because if that is how I should expect all of my purchases to be packaged, then I won't be buying from Oberon again. But I was not told either way.

I love their covers and I love what they do and what they stand for. But hopefully they will listen to their customers and be a little more responsive to their concerns about quality and customer service.

/rant over


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you Kuklachica  and I'm  sorry about your packaging problem.    I  also love their covers and this one is  very pretty.  I would have preferred more detailing - but after I settled  down - I had to admit that I would rather have this color without the detail than a different color  with the detail.  But I still  think that -  if Oberon cannot guarantee that you will receive  the item you see online -  they need to  change their return policy.  They could even  have a  "clearance"  section where they can  resell  their returns  - I'm sure one person's discontent  would  satisfy another's..  Just my two cents.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

+1 for your suggestion. I'm sure there are non-Oberon owners that might spend $49 on an "irregular" case that someone exchanged for a new one. That might be more affordable than $69 and would get a new group of people who otherwise would not have ordered from Oberon. And then you have happier customers who have the reassurance of returning something should it not be what they expected. I think that is a great idea.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

I think the Oberon bashing needs to stop. Kuklachica, I'm sorry your package was handled roughly by the USPS but that's not Oberon's fault. Your cover is fine, so let it go. For what it's worth, I've ordered several things from Oberon and they've all arrived beautifully packaged with no problems. The items themselves are gorgeous and the quality unbeatable. 

I agree a clearance section for returns would be a cool idea. I'm sure they'd get plenty of perfectly fine items returned by people who had buyers remorse, are incredibly picky, or who just changed their minds. Why not accept them and offer them at a lower price? Of course anything bought from the clearance section would be non-returnable.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I think the Oberon bashing needs to stop. Kuklachica, I'm sorry your package was handled roughly by the USPS but that's not Oberon's fault. Your cover is fine, so let it go. For what it's worth, I've ordered several things from Oberon and they've all arrived beautifully packaged with no problems. The items themselves are gorgeous and the quality unbeatable.


Well said!!


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Or we could look upon this as a consumer exercising their right to communicate an issue they feel is important and not tell them to shut up about it.

If I were the dissatisfied customer, I'd probably go to Oberon's Facebook page and ask them politely to take a look at this thread and possibly comment on it.  

I'm not going to do that myself, however, because Oberon has been absolutely golden to me.  They not only took the time to see I got the case I asked for but even sent me a free case for writing something they enjoyed.  In my experience, Oberon has been conscientious, gracious and exemplary. But perhaps that's just me.

I can't speak for everyone.  If someone else notices a problem with the color or level of detail in their cover, or in the packaging of the cover they receive, then that is their experience and I'm not going to pretend to know better than they do what actually happened.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

You obviously didn't read the thread before you jumped in. Oberon did comment, several times and offered to make things right for the OP.

No one is telling anyone to "shut up". I just think constant rants directed toward Oberon about a banged up package that wasn't their fault (USPS handled it roughly) and that contained a cover that was just fine aren't necessary. Bashing vendors isn't productive-and I say that as someone who is guilty of doing just that. I ranted mightily about a company I bought a skin from who took my money, never sent me my order, and ignored my emails. However having money stolen from you is vastly different than getting an undamaged order in a box that wasn't pristine.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the comments and we appreciate the kind words.  Like any company mistakes happen, packages get mishandled once it's out of our hand. And in some cases things can't always look exactly the same as the site because it is hand done. 

In EVERY CASE including the shipping issue mentioned above we happily have offered a refund or exchange. It's all we can do. In some cases people still complain even after we mention these options and exchanged several emails. We are often told all is well and walk away thinking the customer has been taken care of only to find they are posting they are unhappy in a forum.

We welcome all input of course but if you are still displeased we need to know that. We would rather fix it and have you rave about our CS (kindle page is a great example. Many had to return their faulty covers but people were thrilled with the fast service). We have not done it any differently. 

We are humans, and sometimes errors are made and we offer to make it right. We don't clearance returns because we don't think that's a good option. We only accept returns that are damages or our error we would not sell that to someone else. 

Thankfully for the most part everything goes without a hitch. We pride ourselves on a beautiful made to order product that is not mass produced. We are also proud of our CS team which is handled by two amazing people. (it's a small company) 

The letter you received was from the company owner. If you call you get a live person. We do our best to fix it. 

We take pride in our work and we want you to love it. But we can't fix it if we don't know the problem still exists  we are always here to take care of it. We know our best asset is our customer.

Thanks for your support


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

NYCKindleFan said:


> You obviously didn't read the thread before you jumped in.


Actually, I did read the thread and commented here earlier (see above). Let's try to get along and not take things personally.

I'm not advocating anyone's point of view. As I said before, I'm very happy with the way Oberon has treated me.

I'm only saying that in the modern world, where customers are often ignored and devalued, every dog deserves . . . well, you know the rest. And by the way: Arf, arf.

[Edit: If you doubt kuklachica was right to complain on this thread, then look at the result: an articulate and useful answer from Oberon Design. Waiter, happy endings for everyone.]


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Just a side note. Complaints on the thread were not what motivated the response here.  The  shipping issue was dealt with last week in several discussions on FB and through our office and was even delayed so the owner could get involved. It had already been addressed.  

We didn't deal with the OP sooner because we are closed over the weekend but it was handled first thing when brought to our attention as all issues are. We assumed that the issues were solved. We didn't hear anything again until this thread. Thanks again!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Since I value clarity over agreement, I will respond "Oberon bashing" and Oberon's responses to my concerns. I will try to clarify to the members of this board why I took the actions that I did and why I the responses have not addressed my original concern. This will be my last post regarding this issue. 

Regarding posting on Facebook: I posted a query on Facebook curious as to why I was not receiving any response to my emails to Oberon after waiting several business days. I did not mention any details of my packaging on Facebook - I posted a question to ask why I was not receiving a response to my emails. Then the representative on Facebook asked ME for more details. I did NOT offer any details until asked. At that point I was told that the representative could not fully answer my questions, but that he would speak to the office about responding to emails. I received an email from the vice president explaining why responses were delayed (completely understandable), however, my concerns regarding packaging were still left unaddressed. I am grateful for the vice president taking the time to respond to my email, but it did not answer the question about future packaging. I was not interested in returning my cover- I just want reassurance that more care will be taken in the future with shipments. I sent a response to the vice president's email which has not been responded to. 

What I have posted above is not "bashing". I was simply summarizing the OP's concerns regarding her cover, the information she requested, and the response she was expecting to receive compared to what she did receive. Regarding packaging, I stated what I observed in the package preparation and what variables Oberon could have addressed before the package left their hands. My goal when communicating with Oberon was to receive an answer to whether future packages shipped to me (or to others whom I recommend purchase Oberon items) will be sealed properly to avoid ends opening during transit. I would request the same information from Amazon, Best Buy, etsy sellers, or ebay sellers should I have received a package that had no tape holding the ends closed. As I have not had this problem with any other retailers or individual sellers, I have not had to make this request. I would like to avoid having to make future claims at the postal service because a package was not properly prepared on the seller's end before shipping. Yes, packages will become jostle during transit and bashed a bit. But not sealing the box to prepare for this normal handling is surprising. 

However, Oberon has not addressed my concern whether future shipments will be more carefully packaged. Considering this, and the fact that I would request this information from any seller, I would not qualify my previous posts as "bashing", but rather a frustrated consumer whose concern has not been fully addressed. 

My email responding to the vice president from last week further clarifying my concerns has not been responded to, so I am confused why Oberon states that this issue has been resolved. 

I will not post on this matter again. I have sent a similar note to Oberon asking again about future packaging.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

You really need to let it go. The OP's thread has been totally hijacked by this. Enjoy your cover and move on.


----------



## splashes99 (Aug 11, 2010)

Why can't she post about her disappointing experience?  I think she clearly and fairly objectively laid out her issue and her thoughts on it.  There is nothing wrong with that.

If you wanted the thread to die, you didn't need to post to tell her to stop posting.  The best way to get a thread to limp off and die is not to respond at all.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

I never said I wanted the thread to die, only the Oberon bashing. Kuklachica had started a thread and posted on Oberon's Facebook page to complain already. There was no need to hijack this thread to complain even more. Since she also started a thread where she proclaimed herself an "Amazon hater" she may be one of those people who are hard to please. Who knows. Since her cover is fine and she is presumably happy with it, I just think it's time to let it go already. 

And to the OP- sorry your thread was hijacked and I hope you will enjoy your cover. Despite it's differences, it really is gorgeous!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> And to the OP- sorry your thread was hijacked and I hope you will enjoy your cover. Despite it's differences, it really is gorgeous!


No worries.. I am content. It is really is a one of a kind.


----------



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> No worries.. I am content. It is really is a one of a kind.


I am someone who loves Oberon, and has had a very long history with this company. When the company was new and fledgling they were often the booth next to my father's at local art fairs and such. It has been wonderful to watch them grow.

Over the years I purchased many things from them, and the idea of each piece being somewhat unique, was what first attracted me to their work. I think the pictures of your hummingbird cover are gorgeous, I am so glad that you are content with it.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone and I am so glad you are happy.. As far as the USPS package is concerned this was an error by USPS. I am not sure what else we can do other then exchange it or refund it but you said it was fine so I am not sure what you are exactly looking for. It was addressed countless times and you also stated you were happy with the cover. We are still happy to refund or exchange it for you. USPS mishandled it, we are sorry that happened but we don't get to be a 40 year company by not doing a few things right. 

You have emailed, you have FB, you have posted here and we have responded. you have mentioned it and we are happy to hear anything you have to say on it but if our solution is not workable (again refund or exchange) we are sadly out of options, Please know we appreciate all of our customers but we have bent over backwards to try to fix this (and we are HAPPY TO DO THAT!!! We want you to come back) but at this point I am not sure what exactly it is you are looking for.  We are happy to work on any reasonable option.

BorderCollieLady.. thank you as well, I hope you do continue to enjoy the cover and if you have any issues please don't hesitate to contact us.  

Thanks everyone for your support. as I said we wouldn't be here without YOU.. YOU are so appreciated!!!!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Kuklachica had started a thread and posted on Oberon's Facebook page to complain already.


Please see my above post clarifying my posts on Oberon's Facebook page.



NYCKindleFan said:


> Since she also started a thread where she proclaimed herself an "Amazon hater" she may be one of those people who are hard to please.


Please be sure what you quote is accurate. I posted in a thread titled with a similar title, but never referred to myself as an Amazon hater. This is incorrect. Please see my post here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,51021.msg878906.html#msg878906


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

kuklachica said:


> Please see my above post clarifying my posts on Oberon's Facebook page.
> Please be sure what you quote is accurate. I posted in a thread titled with a similar title, but never referred to myself as an Amazon hater. This is incorrect. Please see my post here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,51021.msg878906.html#msg878906


I received your response to my concerns via email today. I am happy with the reassurance and that is all I was asking in the first place, just never received an actual answer to my particular concern.

Thank you again for your time and patience. I LOVE your work and covers.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you all. If you need anything we are happy to assist you.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

A little blurry - but got the Borsa Bella bag today - and here it is with the Teal Hummingbird. Perfect!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> A little blurry - but got the Borsa Bella bag today - and here it is with the Teal Hummingbird. Perfect!


I think you made a good decision to keep it. It looks spectacular with the Borsa Bella bag!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh, now I have teal envy!


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm so envious. Now I wish I'd gotten a teal hummingbird cover instead of my red one.
Although my red one is really gorgeous, too! And I do love it...


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

That teal hummingbird cover is G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S!!!!!~

Enjoy it! =)


----------



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> A little blurry - but got the Borsa Bella bag today - and here it is with the Teal Hummingbird. Perfect!


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Alicia P (Jan 13, 2011)

Those look great together!


----------

